# VENICE ?!



## mentos_007 (Aug 1, 2004)

Huh so... the first one: on the st. Marco Square there is a poster... like this:






hehe, and here... I wanted to take a great photo of one pigeon sitting on the table and enjoing the view of st. marco... then the jealous pigeon came:


----------



## anua (Aug 1, 2004)




----------

